
YouTube to blame for rise in flat Earth believers, says study - sorawit
https://www.cnet.com/news/youtube-to-blame-for-rise-in-flat-earthers-says-study/
======
rzzzwilson
I think of the internet/computers as intelligence magnifiers. Unfortunately,
stupidity is also magnified.

I did worry about using that derogatory "stupid" word, possibly replacing it
with "uneducated", but after arguing with a similar group, conspiracy
theorists, I decided to let it stand.

------
Mirioron
"Language to blame for rise in flat Earth believers, says study."

Youtube is a platform. They are not at fault for what the people using Youtube
post and consume.

